# Miters



## Tyler96 (Jan 29, 2013)

How do you guys make your miters perfect? I cant seem to get a consistently tight miter joint.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Tyler96 said:


> How do you guys make your miters perfect? I cant seem to get a consistently tight miter joint.


Hi Tyler - the two critical elements of getting good miter joints is the 45° angle must be right on AND the opposite sides MUST be exactly the same length. I find this second element to be commonly overlooked. Anymore, I always either cut the both opposite sides at the same time and/or use stops to ensure the lengths are equal. 
What makes me think side length is your issue is you said "consistently" which implies some are good and some not so good. That would also imply that your miter saw or whatever you use to cut the 45°s is properly set up.:smile:


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

You have asked that question because your miter saw is not dialed in, right?
Long before miter saws, woodworkers built sleds for their tablesaw. The web is littered with plans and products, but they are really easy to make. Even if your sled is not cutting EXACT 45 degrees on both sides of the blade, the resulting corner will equal 90 degrees, if the fences equal 90 degrees. 
Make your first one simple, fully expecting it to be a prototype just to get you going.


----------



## gmcsmoke (Feb 6, 2011)

Wouldn't a shooting board work as well to clean up joints?


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

*Miters-Too*

deleted


----------



## Bonka (Mar 24, 2011)

For me a shooting board is the only way to get perfect miters. There are plenty examples on the Web along with how to build and use them.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Tyler96 said:


> How do you guys make your miters perfect? I cant seem to get a consistently tight miter joint.


What method(s) are you using?








 







.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Miter joints will only be tight when they are cut exactly at 45 degrees and the opposite sides are cut exactly the same length.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*build a sled for your table saw*

Here's one I built: 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/table-saw-sled-build-49218/


----------

